# Winter SoundFest- Tucson, AZ.13 Jan 2013



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Hot Rods
10500 E Old Vail Road
Tucson, AZ.
85747
8am-5pm
See flyer for specific time table. 

MECA 3x points event
Awards 1st-3rd place in all classes
Show-N-Shine 
8 classes- Domestic Mild, Domestic Wild, Import Mild, Import Wild, Truck Mild, Truck Wild, SUV/Van, Vintage

SPL 
Park and Pound
SQL
SQ2
Install
RTA
MECA Kids


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

These Tucson competitions are some of the best in the state. You really don't want to miss out. 
I you have never competed before, there are classes for you. Plus cliniques are offered to help you out as well. See you there.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmm. I will consider making the road trip.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Buzzman said:


> Hmmm. I will consider making the road trip.


Hope to see ya out there. I compete SQL myself. I can't wait to hear some of the amazing sounding vehicles in the state.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

This show is getting better and better everyday. This particular venue is a marquee venue for car audio competitions. There is really nothing like Hot Rods anywhere else in the US. 
Oh yeah the food is really good too.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Winter SoundFest Facebook Event Page

Winter SoundFest | Facebook


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it. I have to be in CT that week on business. Perhaps the next one.


----------



## Smogden (Jun 12, 2012)

Buzzman said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it. I have to be in CT that week on business. Perhaps the next one.


Most definitely. We are going to be having more shows this year. This is the big triple pointer we do after CES every year. This show is building up a lot of steam as well. 

We want to get we competitors out there. Many people for some reason don't compete. I guess many think it is all about SPL but that is surely not the case. There is something for everyone. Myself I'm a sound quality competitor. 

With as many car audio businesses located here in Arizona, we should have some of the biggest shows in the country.


----------



## Roxane (Mar 5, 2013)

This show is getting better and better everyday. This particular venue is a marquee venue for car audio competitions. There is really nothing like Hot Rods anywhere else in the US.
Oh yeah the food is really good too. 


Locksmith Tucson


----------

